# Fencing



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

WOOD! i HATE hollow vinyl. It is really weak, and my pony knew it. She was in turnout and tried to get out. Guess what? She ran right for the vinyl gate, smashed through it, it shattered, and guess waht? She kept going, no stumble, no bruises, not even a scrape or sore. As for the wood, it shouldn't splinter unless a horse leans on it, and hot wire would be good on top,anyway!


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

If money were no object? Four board wood on 4" X 6" posts and 8' centers, pressure treated so no need to paint. 

I have not had good experiences with vinyl, similiar to the previous poster.


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks guys! I've also given them to consider a "hot rail" which is like a vinyl strip that is electrified. What are your opinions on that?

PS I'm a little partial to vinyl since my old Morgan gelding spooked and went through a rail of 2x6 (the one day the wire wasn't on) and and I picked splinters out of his chest for 3 hours. Also I hate painting miles of fenceline haha.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

I also HATE the hot tape. Hard to tighten, and after a couple months it starts looking saggy and bad (experience at another place with hot tape).
Any fencing does need to be like 6 feet tall,though.
EDIT
Also, how many acres are they doing?


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

We have noble brand fencing and love it! Noble Panels - Livestock Fencing and Horse Fencing


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm not entirely sure of how many acres they're doing, just a LOT. Her ring alone is going to be 140' x 200', plus a pasture, plus probably a paddock. The type I was thinking of is Centaur Hot Rail, not so much a tape type (at least not the tape type I'm thinking of).

Also if possible can we broaden this into things that you wish you had thought of / are happy you did think of when building your barn and facility? I'd love to hear what you guys think!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow! For one pony? 
It should haveroperwashrack, proper hitching rail. Are they doing a barn(stupid question, I know)?


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

thunderhooves said:


> Wow! For one pony?
> It should haveroperwashrack, proper hitching rail. Are they doing a barn(stupid question, I know)?


Well they're looking to expand. One of my horses will be spending a lot of time there (probably free!!) too. They actually went to look at a new pony today, and her mom is also going to be getting a "backyard pet" plod around horse. Yes they are doing a four stall barn with heated wash stall (in Atlantic Canada we can only really wash our horses with a hose for like.. three weeks, otherwise its so cold and sad), a downstairs hay storage, a hay loft, and a nice big tack room (with hardwood floors.. :shock so they are going ALL OUT on this project.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Hmmmmmm. Automatic waters, with heat tape insulation to prevent freezing, in the stalls and in the paddocks would be something I would do if I could afford it. 

Washer and dryer in the tack room for barn linen. Extra blanket storage. 

Heat lamps in the wash stall to hasten drying.


----------



## foreignmusic (Mar 7, 2010)

Put up a sound, functional structure, wood fencing : ) then sink the rest into HAY and horsemanship.


----------



## hillarymorganstovall (Mar 27, 2010)

I am in a really similar situation, I have one horse and am looking to expand my herd and am planning a property. For fencing I am doing flex rail continuous fencing, it looks like vinyl or wood but its cheaper and sturdier, and thinking about painting it makes me sick. And I want Nelson automatic waterers for stalls and pastures. They are very expensive but very pretty...


----------

